# Clear Creek



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I had Monday off (Veteran's Day), so I called Dad and said "let's go fishing". It's not always easy finding good fishing in November, but we were able to manage a few cutthroat from Clear Creek.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! I have never been there!


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the video. Nice cutt's.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

That's a great stream. It used to be one of my favorites but I haven't been back since the fire. It looks like it might be time.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

it is certainly worth a trip. There are a fair number of 14-16" cutthroat in there. I'm excited with the decision (after the fires) to make this a cutthroat system. Sure, they'll probably continue to put some tiger trout in it, which I'm fine with. I think this stream is really looking up.

The biggest problem right now is the number of beavers. It's one beaver dam after another -- and it is a mess!! They need to be removed!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Is that one of the creeks we are going to fish with hoppers next summer/fall?


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

I was there this past spring and caught a ton of 4" to 10" cutts.
I am glad you found bigger fish.


----------

